# 5 X 5



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally managed to get a straight flush with 5.00 star rating with consecutive 500 x 5 stars. 
So it can be done... Took four years though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Post back as soon as some paxhole destroys it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Muchado said:


> Finally managed to get a straight flush with 5.00 star rating with consecutive 500 x 5 stars.
> So it can be done... Took four years though.


Seriously, how did u achieve this ?
Was it by shouting "MY CAR MY RULES" ?
or throwing passengers out? Shuffling?
Long Hauling?

How are your $Tips ?


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seriously, how did u achieve this ?
> Was it by shouting "MY CAR MY RULES" ?
> or throwing passengers out? Shuffling?
> Long Hauling?
> ...


Achieved by treating all passengers like an old friend without being pushy or unprofessional.

Tips happen 3 times a week on average. Just to £50 (happened twice) .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muchado said:


> Finally managed to get a straight flush with 5.00 star rating with consecutive 500 x 5 stars.
> So it can be done... Took four years though.


Next week :
" Im a 5 Star Driver and i was Deactivated over a False Accusation "!



Uber's Guber said:


> Post back as soon as some paxhole destroys it.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Post back as soon as some paxhole destroys it.


Most passengers are curious as to how my rating is that high... So it often becomes a topic of conversation, which in turn makes the ride entertaining, hence another 5 stars.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Post back as soon as some paxhole destroys it.


Better yet post back when you make some money for it.... Bah Ill take my 4.94 that I haven't done anything to get.... However 1 exception... I'd jump thru hoops to make a damn 2 &#127775; just to round out the collection.... Bastards.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Better yet post back when you make some money for it.... Bah Ill take my 4.94 that I haven't done anything to get.... However 1 exception... I'd jump thru hoops to make a damn 2 &#127775; just to round out the collection.... Bastards.


Yeah.. The options after 5 stars is to get a chauffeuring job which pays around £50,000 per year plus bonuses and benefits, or start some sort of ride platform. I'm focusing on the platform.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Muchado said:


> Finally managed to get a straight flush with 5.00 star rating with consecutive 500 x 5 stars.
> So it can be done... Took four years though.


How many total rides do you have? I'd like to see a screenshot! You could be a new driver or only completed less then a 1000 trips.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

OG ant said:


> How many total rides do you have? I'd like to see a screenshot! You could be a new driver or only completed less then a 1000 trips.


----------

